# 1000.4 EA alignment help needed



## lusitan (Nov 9, 2012)

After relocating my dish to a pole in concrete I'm unable to align it to receive from all 3 sat locations (77/72.7/61.5). I can only find the 72.7 location but on port 1 of the LNB rather than port 2. I confirmed this by covering the 77 LNB's eye as well as with a check switch. When I cover the 2 outside LNBs I can't find any signal. My location is in Zip 28451 (NC). What can possibly be wrong?


----------

